# kangaroo v bmw z4



## solar 17 (Jun 23, 2009)

*l had this pic emailed to me from western qld....driver claims he hit the roo at twice the speed limit....100kph x 2 =200kph....cheers solar 17 [baden]*


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 23, 2009)

well that will do it ...........lucky it didnt go through the windscreen ,or he wouldnt be telling anything ..amazing pic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 23, 2009)

Dont think its a roo. 
You sure its an australian pic?


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 23, 2009)

doesn't look like a roo or an Australian number plate....


----------



## Lewy (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL that sucks for the animal!! But it's no roo and its definitely not in the land of OZ

Cheers Lewy


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe a deer?


----------



## Jungles (Jun 23, 2009)

Its not in australia, It has a european number plate. He would of been going fast though


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey People...l found the pic to be of [interest] but did have some doubts over its authenticity so l did highlight "claims".....now everybody have a lovely day....cheers solar 17 [Baden]    *


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 23, 2009)

its a deer and it is from european 
the gut hit it head on i dont remembe how fast it was going 
i seen this on the net a lil while ago


----------



## mark83 (Jun 23, 2009)

poor bmw


----------



## andy77 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here you go guys found this BMW Hits Deer at 160mph on Autobahn - SVTPerformance


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 23, 2009)

well the other pics are alot more yummy ...mmm can imagine the smell after a few days in the sun ....


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 23, 2009)

it was a space cow


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 23, 2009)

deer got owned
i'll try find the pics of my mates 79 rx7 that nailed a big roo going over razorback.
hit so hard the motor was pushed back 4"
anyonethat knows rx7 knows the motor is already a long way back to start with.............


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 23, 2009)

IM thinking if it was a roo,which i doubt,it wouldve done more damage,ive seen a few cars after colliding with a car,they do alot of damage,especially all the new plastic cars that are on the road....


----------

